# Looking for Analog Alpine EQ



## jeffp (Jan 18, 2015)

I have been looking around for an EQ that I can run with my 7909 and 5959. I don't want a digital EQ but an analog EQ. I remember the older units Alpine came out with, the single din size, but never really like them to much. I am looking for a unit that has a descent length slider for each freq. the short slider units are just to much change for a miniscule movement of the slider. 

So if anyone has a recommendation for a unit, I would like to hear what you have to say about it.

Thanks guys


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

I assume you're looking for a passive EQ and not amplified. To the best of my knowledge Alpines passive analog EQ's were all 1/2 DIN. I did a quick search on eBay and any full DIN ones looked to be amplified and pretty old. There might be something out there but I'm not familiar with it. Good luck.


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

ERE-G180 was what I was thinking, but it's a half din.


----------



## jeffp (Jan 18, 2015)

I have looked at that unit, I would like a din unit, the sliders for the eq don't have enough detent for me, the change is to quick for me.


----------

